# First timer NEWA Mirabello 60



## Niton (2 Jul 2018)

OK so I'm brand new to all of this and was influenced in to attempting an aquascape by watching George Farmer's low maintenance non-co2 videos.

I'm hoping to document the setup of the tank from start to finish.

I'll be more than happy to receive advice and critiques on my approach, setup and ideas so please don't hold back! I've invested in this project and really want to realise a successful tank that I can enjoy for some time.

So today's update is that this arrived!



 

The tank is going to be placed in an opening between two rooms. I'm happy to say it fits!


 



Substrate and hardscape will be arriving through the week. So I'm going to start thinking about the hardscape design when it comes and I can visualise it all more. 

As both sides of the tank are going to be on display I'm thinking that an island or peninsula type scape might be a good option.

I'm hoping to keep Cardinal Tetra and Cherry Shrimp in the tank. Maybe a Betta if feasible but not until the tank is established.


----------



## J@mes (2 Jul 2018)

Hi, good introduction. I love the tanks location, spot on!


----------



## Niton (2 Jul 2018)

Yeah really hoping it goes well. Will make a great distraction during dinners and hopefully keep the children occupied in the front room!


----------



## Niton (3 Jul 2018)

First bit of background info:

*Water hardness *(from water suppliers website) : Slightly hard - 47 mg/l as Calcium | 117.5 mg/l as Calcium carbonate

*Detailed water report attached*


----------



## Niton (4 Jul 2018)

Was going to post an exciting update about receiving my substrate from TGM. 
Proper noob mistake I've ordered the wrong soil. Was meant to order Malaya Aqua Soil but instead managed to order some Africana soil powder type. 

Hoping to arrange an exchange. If I'm stuck with the powder type is is still something I can work with in my 80l tank?

Any thoughts on making the best of the situation if I can't exchange for the Malaya soil?


----------



## Keith GH (5 Jul 2018)

Niton
Tim Harrisons


This would by my first step Making a Mock tank by doing that you will be able to try all your ideas and get every thing perfect long before you start working in your actual tank.




This is the Mock tank photo I have been posting for many years on ASW and GBG.

Keith


----------



## Niton (5 Jul 2018)

Thanks for the advice Keith. I'm just waiting for some bog wood to be delivered and I think I'll setup a mock tank then. Are ASW and GBG other forums?


----------



## Keith GH (5 Jul 2018)

Niton
Yes see my Signature. 

Keith


----------



## Niton (5 Jul 2018)

As an interim update here are a few of the stones I have collected. There are about 20 stones collected in various sizes so I should be able to get a nice display. 



 



 





They were collected from some grass moorland near the Northumbrian coast area (a few miles inland).

They're nice enough stones and darken significantly when wet. They'll be placed with bog wood.

If there are any geologists here I'd love to know what stones they are. They have not reacted to white vinegar.


----------



## Niton (5 Jul 2018)

Keith GH said:


> Niton
> Yes see my Signature.
> 
> Keith


hi Keith, the link in your sign for aquascaping world needs the .com suffix added otherwise the link is incorrect.


----------



## Niton (5 Jul 2018)

Took delivery of the bog wood today. Three nice big pieces. 



 



 



 

I'll need to cut some it to fit in the tank. I'll not be using all of it just the interesting pieces that would fit an island or peninsula in conjunction with the stones. The wife would like a moss 'tree' and scape but I'm not sure that's feasible in such a low tech setup. 

Anyone have any suggestions on how best to cut these (positionally I mean - I've plenty of sawing implements! ).


----------



## J@mes (5 Jul 2018)

This is coming along nicely & I love the rocks.


----------



## Keith GH (6 Jul 2018)

Niton.

Cutting ???? make the Mock tank the same size as your tank. Depending on your lighting system are you going to have a top or is it open.  

I would not be cutting anything at all until you have experimented with every piece in every way possible.

Depending on your Aquascape you have a good selection to choose from.  I like the last piece of DW the best.   For the Rocks arrange them in size order and post a photo please you might have to have several rows will so many rocks.

Keith


----------



## Niton (7 Jul 2018)

@Keith will take photos of the stones. I've not washed them all! 

I'm happy to not use all of them. Whatever gets left can go in the garden until I start the next tank!

Oh and you like the biggest piece of DW that barely fits in the tank! Again whatever doesn't get used I'll store for the next tank or rescape. 

There will be a lid on the tank initially. If it looks like the lighting is an issue I'll look at taking the lid off as George did with his Mirabello but probably not for a few months.


----------



## Niton (7 Jul 2018)

Layout wise as it's going to be viewed on two sides I'm thinking island or peninsula  My preference is for a peninsula. 

Couple of scrapes I really like are



 



 

And this one less densely planted in the background. 






Dimensions of the tank are 62.5 l x 33 w x 40 h (cm measurement).


----------



## J@mes (7 Jul 2018)

Something to aspire to!


----------



## Keith GH (8 Jul 2018)

Niton


Niton said:


> Layout wise as it's going to be viewed on two sides


Sorry if this sounds funny.  Is that Front and Back or a mix of sides?    The reason for asking that with each of those inspirations there could be a concern. 

With the first two Aquascapes both have one "Side" which would block off a view.   The last Aquascape would only be clearly visible from the front.

These are points you must consider when Aquascaping to visible sides.









All Aquascapes  visible from all sides.

A few more points for you to think about.

Keith


----------



## Niton (8 Jul 2018)

Hi Keith. Your comment makes sense. The scape will be visible on back and front sides. I see what you mean about the pics I posted having issues with viewing from the front or back.
I was hoping to do an island type scape but in a fashion similar to the pics I posted. If that make sense! I haven't found any examples of the an island type scape that I like. Although the first pic you posted is interesting...


----------



## Niton (8 Jul 2018)

OK so post of the year this will not be! Here are a few pictures of the rocks I have collected. Numbered from 1 to 19, 1 being the biggest. Photographs taken on a4 paper so hopefully you can get a sense of the size. I've tried to photograph the stones from a perspective that has an interesting feature or the most 'natural' angle they lie at. Here goes:


----------



## Niton (8 Jul 2018)




----------



## Keith GH (9 Jul 2018)

Niton
Is this the one you are referring to?
It's certainly not central but as far as the thirds are concerned it looks perfect.

As yours is viewed from all sides a central Aquascape would be perfect.  It will require a mound like above low but not too low and only low plants otherwise one viewing side will be blocked.

Wow that is a very interesting photo of a very good selection of well sculptured rocks.

Note on the Aquascape all the visible rocks are not in a perfect curved line and not touching each other.

In you Aquascape it would be a case of placing the DW in the center and supporting it will the biggest rocks tapering to the smaller rocks to get the overall shape.  
As you place the rocks the substrate can be added between the rocks for the plants.

Your next step is start on the Mock Tank its not just for beginners I know Tim uses it and another Aquascaper prepares his competition Aquascapes that way as soon as his tank is completed he is working on the next Aquascape in the Mock Tank.





Tims well made Mock Tank 

Keith


----------



## Niton (13 Jul 2018)

OK - no real updates.  Will hopefully setting up a mock tank tonight/tomorrow.  
Instead I've been getting together a load of prepatory bits and pieces - pH meter /TDS meter (just ebay cheap ones).

Also been considering power cable management and figuring out how best to reduce 3 separate power supplies to just one!  Think I've resolved it with the use of a raspberry pi and some relays to create a very basic smart aquarium!

Anyway - will update over the weekend with some ideas on hardscape in the mock tank.


----------



## Niton (13 Jul 2018)

@Keith GH found the source of that image:



Think I have a good idea how to go with this.  Look forward to feedback on the ideas....


----------



## Niton (14 Jul 2018)

The plan today is to play around with this stuff. 



 



 

And fit it into the mock tank in a nice way! 



 

 

Proposed layouts to follow if I get some time!


----------



## Niton (14 Jul 2018)

OK so first rookie mistake made... 
I knew the box the tank came in was bigger by about 50mm in all dimensions (to allow for packaging). I figured this wasn't too much of a difference and would still give me an idea for layout. 

As soon as I placed the internal filter, as shown in the picture previously, I saw how big the difference was. Giving a wholly false perception of the tank and available space.

So I've been busy reducing the box to realistic (hopefully more accurate) measurements  

Pleased with the result and can start mocking layouts properly.


----------



## Niton (14 Jul 2018)

Here is attempt one.

Difficult to photograph. I'm fairly pleased with it but there are some problem areas I'll need to think about. Will not say what as I'm interested in unbiased impressions!


----------



## Niton (14 Jul 2018)

Double post edit


----------



## J@mes (14 Jul 2018)

Might be worth considering a cut out on both sides


----------



## Niton (14 Jul 2018)

@J@mes yeah probably will. Was just making sure not to take all of the strength out of the box.


----------



## J@mes (14 Jul 2018)

I like your use of card rather than the extra work for ply or mdf. You’ve inspired me to make one myself.


----------



## Niton (14 Jul 2018)

Took @J@mes advice to heart and cut the sides off the box. Now I can photo the landscape easier but have lost sense of tank height. Hope these pictures prove useful...


----------



## Niton (14 Jul 2018)

Last for today. Numbered the pieces so I can put them in the tank in the correct places!


----------



## J@mes (14 Jul 2018)

Did you cut off the other 2 sides? With the corners on you could put a ‘lid’ on it. I hope I didn’t complicate things too much!


----------



## Keith GH (15 Jul 2018)

Niton

Cutting all the sides out its a first for me never seen it before.    To me its very confusing looking at your Mock Tank.   OK it might be easier to photograph for you but never heard of that before.
In other words for someone who has been recommending the Mock Tank for many years on this and other Forums I would never recommended it.

Making out of cardboard is OK but has its restrictions.    Using a solid material it can be used many times and size changed very easily.

After you cut the sides have you changed any of the hardscape if not I can see a few points that I would change.   

Keith


----------



## Niton (15 Jul 2018)

Hi @Keith GH . I've not changed anything from the photos taken. All the photos are of the same setup. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## J@mes (15 Jul 2018)

Keith GH said:


> Niton
> 
> Cutting all the sides out its a first for me never seen it before.



They have a glass one at Aquarium Gardens


----------



## Niton (15 Jul 2018)

Please see the latest attempt @ https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/first-timer-mirabello-60.53452/


----------



## Harry H (19 Jul 2018)

Niton said:


> Took delivery of the bog wood today. Three nice big pieces.
> 
> View attachment 116302
> 
> ...



Niton, where did you get your bog wood from please?


----------



## Niton (19 Jul 2018)

I got it from ebay. There is quite a lot on there.


----------



## Niton (19 Jul 2018)

If anyone has been keeping an eye on my critique post I've pretty much settled on a layout.

So next step is to prepare the tank.

I've  got some of this stuff



To serve as a base in the tank. I've seen a few people who recommended using something before the substrate and hardscape (is it to protect the tank or improve water circulation?)

Before fitting I'll clean the tank.  Updates to follow...


----------



## Niton (20 Jul 2018)

Got impatient and wanted to see if the hardscape actually fit! 
Other than having to shorten the longest limbs of the driftwood (lidded tank) it is a perfect match for the mock layout.

Pictures are not great as there are a lot of reflections. Will practice on that! 

Front view 



 

Front view in situ


 

Rear view




Rear view in situ


 

So back to the plan... 

I'm going to set up a raspberry pi to control the lights, filter and heater. This is going to be located in a plinth I'm going to build to sit the tank on... 

Once that is done I'll start planting and filling the tank!


----------



## Natasha (20 Jul 2018)

Niton said:


> I've  got some of this stuff
> View attachment 116695
> To serve as a base in the tank. I've seen a few people who recommended using something before the substrate and hardscape (is it to protect the tank or improve water circulation?)




I use egg crate under substrate mostly to stop sharp rocks scratching or cracking the glass while scaping. It is also helpful in providing a bit of a foundation to scape substrate features.


----------



## Harry H (20 Jul 2018)

Niton said:


> I'm going to set up a raspberry pi to control the lights, filter and heater. This is going to be located in a plinth I'm going to build to sit the tank on...



Are you planning to use ReefPie as software and build the circuits yourself?


----------



## Niton (20 Jul 2018)

Harry H said:


> Are you planning to use ReefPie as software and build the circuits yourself?



That's the plan... Hope it works out!

Ultimately it is going to be based on the power controller build guide.

I'll do the basics first and may be add a temp probe later on.

Have you had any experience with it @Harry H?


----------



## Harry H (20 Jul 2018)

@Niton ,no, not yet. 

But I have a raspberry pie sitting in my drawer and thought I could make a use of that.


----------



## Niton (20 Jul 2018)

@Harry H will update with my progress...


----------



## J@mes (20 Jul 2018)

I prefer the rear view


----------



## Niton (20 Jul 2018)

@J@mes nothing is set yet! Back might be front before flooding and planting!


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Jul 2018)

Interesting scape, take your time and keep working on it until you are happy with it and then put some distance between you and it for a day or two before you take the plunge. 
It's amazing how often you decide to change something after a bit of distance...


----------



## Niton (20 Jul 2018)

@Tim Harrison going to be a week before I have time to put the substrate in as I'll be working on the electronics and building a plinth for the tank. Plenty of time for me to play about!


----------



## Keith GH (21 Jul 2018)

Niton


Tim Harrison said:


> Interesting scape, take your time and keep working on it until you are happy with it and then put some distance between you and it for a day or two before you take the plunge.
> It's amazing how often you decide to change something after a bit of distance..



I fully agree with Tim 110%   even after its fully planted you will adjust a few bits and pieces over the years.

I agree the rear view is far easier to view but, viewing both its not the easiest to get them both perfect.

Having a break will be a great benefit to you and the Aquascape when your mind will be totally refreshed.

Keith


----------



## Niton (22 Jul 2018)

Hi everyone. Tank will be on pause while I work on the electronics and plinth. 

That said I'm keen to start considering plants and was wondering what is the best part of the forum to reach out for planting advice?


----------



## Niton (30 Jul 2018)

Sadly not much progress in terms of the raspberry pi based tank controller. Still awaiting a couple of pieces. 

Did manage to complete the plinth the tank is going to be sitting on and I'm quite happy with the end result.

All I used were some off cuts of solid oak flooring...



 

A bit of assistance... 


 

And slowly it takes shape! 


 


 


 



 

Really hoping that the last pieces of the raspberry pi build appear soon. 

Will start the planting plan tomorrow.


----------



## Niton (31 Jul 2018)

Taken the plunge and ordered some plants.  I've picked up some Java fern and Java moss thanks to @hogan53 and a few extras in that delivery!  So added to that I've ordered the following from AquariumGardens
*
Micranthemum 'Monte-Carlo' Tropica 1-2 Grow!
Helanthium tenellum 'Green' - Tropica 1-2 Grow!
Cryptocoryne Usteriana
Ludwigia palustris
Rotala 'Green'
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green
Bucephalandra Deep Purple Tissue Culture
*A few of the plants are currently OOS so I'm hoping to have them show up after the Pi controller build is complete.  Otherwise I'll just use manual power control!

So that brings me around to considering the cycling phase.  I've been reading around and I intend to do the following when flooding and starting the cycle.


Add substrate and settle hardscape
Fill to just above the substrate line with tap water
Plant tank with above plants and moss
Fill tank with tap water and dose with dechlorinator (sodium thiosulphate)
Turn on filter and water heater
Add EI dose for tank volume (60L) probably a bit less as its low-tech non-CO2
Run lighting for 4-5 hours a day
*Questions (from a NOOB!) - guidance appreciated...*

I'm running a fishless cycle so no need to add ammonia?
Daily water changes of 50% for the first week, every two days - second week, every three days - third week - etc. to once weekly 50% water change?
I have a TDS tester and PH tester are these going to be useful during cycling - what should I be watching for if so?
When will I know to start adding live stock - some sort of Red Cherry/Amano Shrimp firstly for a few weeks before fish?
What should I feed the shrimp?
Look forward to reading your advice and let me know if I have missed anything major!


----------



## Niton (3 Aug 2018)

Well... so much for having the Raspberry Pi bits turn up before the plants.

Really impressive delivery time from Aquarium Gardens and the plants are already here!



 

Kind of changes the priority a little bit so I spent last night cleaning the tank and preparing for adding the substrate tonight and planting over the weekend.



 

I also thought about a quick and hopefully effective modification of the integrated lighting.  


 

I've covered the existing white plastic lighting deflector with some aluminium tape to hopefully get a slightly better reflection and diffusion from the tubes.



 

So looks like its going to be all go over the weekend and I'll be  using a normal mechanical timer to control the lights until the raspberry pi pieces arrive...


----------



## Niton (3 Aug 2018)

Figured I'd fill the tank and check the heater and filter were all OK. 

Washed the driftwood and figured as it was wet I'd put it in the tank too.... 

The result is some very buoyant wood! Really wasn't expecting that as the wood seems very dense. 

A few bits of rock to weight the wood down seems like the only fix at the moment until it gets waterlogged.

Still think it looks better with water in the tank though!


----------



## Keith GH (4 Aug 2018)

Niton

Depending on the wood it can take weeks or a few days.
Seeing you have the plants I would be adding all the substrate now if you have not already done it.

Keith


----------



## Niton (4 Aug 2018)

@Keith GH Hi.  That was the plan... Left the tank running through the night last night to prove heating and filter were working, they were fine.  
Started to drain the tank this morning and must have drained a quarter of the tank before I realised the dark bucket I was draining in to had a crack in its base!  So today has been a bit of a stress!  
Firstly having to mop up a 10 litres of water from the kitchen floor!  

Then I added some power sand and the aquasoil and placed my hardscape as I had planned it.  This led to the next noob mistake... none of the mocks I did had the correct height of substrate and having a lidded tank this soon became a big problem!  Took the dremel to the lid of the tank to create some space as I will likely be removing the lid and getting an LED light in the future.

Feel like I'm up against it to get the plants in now they are here and all the little issues are stopping me from doing that.  Hopefully tomorrow I'll get the planting sorted out!


----------



## alto (5 Aug 2018)

This has been an interesting project - love the oak plinth! though I wanted a “door” on both sides 

The 1-2-Grow should be fine for a couple weeks, the potted plants can be kept in in a humid emerse environment, eg those nice big Tropica plant bags (all puffed & tied off) for a few days, some people prefer to keep in a bucket with water - either way, a few days is easy - just keep them cooler, eg, 20C rather than hotter (26C)



Niton said:


> Then I added some power sand and the aquasoil and placed my hardscape as I had planned it. This led to the next noob mistake... none of the mocks I did had the correct height of substrate and having a lidded tank this soon became a big problem!



Yes, much more difficult to transition a mock-up to a lidded tank 

I also find that with water as the medium (rather than air) plus the effects of light reflections off hardscape, I always end up changing (or desperately wanting to change) some (or most ) of my “mockscapes”

Now I tend to do them “in tank” where at least I can spray with water & note the colours/lightplay before finalizing rock/wood positions ... though I still end up with aspects I dislike within few days/weeks


----------



## Keith GH (5 Aug 2018)

Ninton



Niton said:


> none of the mocks I did had the correct height of substrate



You are not the first one to do that.

Keith


----------



## Niton (5 Aug 2018)

Woo hoo managed to get the plants in. 




 


 

Tank flooded, dechlorinated and macro EI dose to get things started...


 


 


 

Rocks on top of the driftwood will not be staying! They're keeping things in place until waterlogged. 

I'd like to say I'm pleased with it but once it was flooded the planting looks a lot sparse compared to when I was planting dry.  Not too many floaters yet! 

I'm running the filter with an aerating venturi tube. Figured it would better to get the water oxygenated while it cycles.

Took TDS and pH readings and I'll try to track them incase of problems.

Will be changing 50% water on Tuesday evening...


----------



## Niton (7 Aug 2018)

*Arghhhhh..... 

I think I've got BBA



 

 

Any advice? *
I've just done a 50 percent water change. 
I'm dosing EI macro and micro at the correct amounts for 60l tank e.g 12ml per day alternating. 
Lights have been on a lot today nearly 11 hours. 

Should I run without lights on for a while?


----------



## alto (7 Aug 2018)

I wouldn’t do a blackout on a newly planted tank, especially with tissue culture plants

I’d be surprised if you have BBA (black brush algae in my abbreviation list) - unless it came already established on plants 

Diatoms - soft brown powdery algae can appear this quickly
Wood gunk - soft, jelly like mold?fungus? can definitely appear almost overnight - & varies considerably in appearance 

Snails, shrimp, Otos seem to quite like wood gunk 
If you’re not confident about adding livestock at this stage (I _might_ in combination with Seachem Stability, 50% daily water change, Seachem Ammonia Alert (works fine with Prime but I’d avoid any of the “protective coat” water conditioners ... I actually expect my fish to produce their own slime coat ) you can just syphon away excess slime - sometimes it needs a good nudge
If the wood gunk remains on the wood & doesn’t seem excessive, you can also just ignore it - it will eventually self-limit & algae crew will happily tidy the remains away

Diatoms - also seem to disappear sometimes fairly quickly, other times it’s more of a battle
Again water change, clean filters, gentle “wafting” with your hand to help lift any debris so it can be syphoned away

With new plants, you want to be careful not to disturb root development so don’t syphon directly about plants for a couple weeks

*Light*
11 hours is way too much! 
especially as it seem this tank receives a good amount of ambient light - it’s worth taking note of natural light effects from sunrise to sunset, depending on plant species, it doesn’t take much ambient light before plant begins active 
photosynthesis 
Tropica’s Rotala ‘Vietnam H’ra’ is an excellent indicator plant as leaf open/close is very distinct
I’d run low level CO2 24/7 on this tank during the first several weeks, higher CO2 levels during photoperiod 

I’d begin with a 5 hour photoperiod on this tank, only increasing (maybe & defintely gradually) as plants show consistent active growth

Fertilization - I use Tropica so dose both “micro” & “macro” at the same time, daily 

I don’t really follow the reasoning behind alternate day micro/macro that seems popular with EI method


----------



## alto (7 Aug 2018)

Looking at your plant list, I don’t really see anything that will hit the ground running (especially as no CO2 - I read back through the thread & realized it’s not on your list )

Limnophila sessiliflora is a fantastic supporting/auxiliary plant for nonCO2 tank startups 
you can almost see it grow


----------



## alto (7 Aug 2018)

ADA Africana Soil as substrate? - I’d do daily water change for the first week & lower your fertilize dose - not the EI Way  - but lean water column dosing is intrinsic to ADA philosophy & their products


----------



## Niton (7 Aug 2018)

@alto appreciate the advice. I'm going to knock the lights back to 4 hours and give that a go. I'll look at sessiliflora too.
I suspect it's the lights and it only seems to be on the driftwood at the moment.

Will lower the EI dose maybe 5ml of macro and micro and daily water changes. 

Do you recommend I try to scrub the area with an old tooth brush or similar? Or best not to agitate it too much. 

Thanks again for the advice


----------



## Niton (7 Aug 2018)

@alto should I look to increase or decrease flow? I have been running the filter with an aerator on but I can increase the aeration/flow or decrease.


----------



## alto (7 Aug 2018)

I’d not scrub vigorously as this can just expose more “new” wood, gentle scrub is fine

I just use my hand or syphon hose - I have the Python system so just use the narrower tubing directly rather than the wider tube


----------



## alto (7 Aug 2018)

I run canister filters so no aerator option, I tend to reduce surface agitation to a gentle movement during daytime hours, increase at night to more obvious surface rolling 

Note if you have a Sodastream system, you can carbonate tap water & add some daily to increase CO2 in tank


----------



## Niton (9 Aug 2018)

Two days two 50 percent water changes. I've lightly scrubbed the worst affected areas there doesn't seem to be much immediate regrowth of the algae. 

I washed the filter and filter media this evening in old water from yesterday's water change. 

Dosing 2.5 ml of both marco and micro and lighting significantly reduced; 4 hours yesterday and will do 4 hours tonight. Hopefully this will turn this around.

Here are some pictures of some of the area still affected. I think it looks like diatoms do you think so too? 



 

 

 

Silly question but when I'm filling up after water change (running hose straight from kitchen mixer tap) should I be adding dechlorinator to the tank before or after filling? And should I dose for the volume of water freshly added or the volume of the whole tank? 

I've been adding dechlorinator to the tank after filling and Dosing for the 30l of tap water just added. 

Thanks


----------



## Keith GH (10 Aug 2018)

Niton

I never added any Dechlorinator I stored my water and it evaporated naturally over the week.

In your case you do not want to actually add any Chlorine to your tank.   I would add a strong airstone to give you the extra water movement and add it in first as close as you can to the extra water movement.

Keith


----------



## Niton (10 Aug 2018)

Happily looks like the algae is staying more or less the same and does not seem to be growing back on areas I've cleaned with a toothbrush.

Sunday will be a week from first flooding the tank. I'm wondering if it is too soon to consider introducing some red cherry or amano shrimp to keep the algae at bay and increase the bioload a little bit? Any thoughts anyone? 

I'm happy to keep going without livestock but would like to feel confident that water changes every 2 days next week can be achieved


----------



## alto (10 Aug 2018)

Water change details ie how I do mine 

Note I have a Python Water Change System 

Heater OFF
Filter on low with spray bar directed against glass wall so as to minimize disturbance of soil

Drain 50-70% water (the S vaillanti seem to love the bigger water changes, but some shrimp are less keen)
Have Prime dose for entire tank volume already diluted into ~ 250 ml water 
Begin tank refill - this water is always 4-5 degrees cooler (I like to pretend it’s like rain   - just lacking the shower effect)
Add diluted Prime

Monitor fish etc
Try not to FLOOD 

Filter back to normal
Heater back on

Observe fish/shrimp activity - sometimes my tap chlorine level is ALOT higher than stated (I’m just downstream of a Chlorine Dosing Station  ) & I need to add more Prime

During summer months. I automatically add enough Prime for twice tank volume in that initial dose

Many people turn the filter OFF during water changes, I found my more sensitive fish acted much more normally with the continued flow


----------



## alto (10 Aug 2018)

I was just reading through a Mark Evans journal last night, he had diatoms during the first weeks & did daily 50% water changes for almost 5 weeks (you can see some diatoms in the photos but it remains minimal)

At some point he added japonica shrimp which definitely helped (no addiitional food offered)

Which aquasoil are you using?


----------



## Niton (11 Aug 2018)

@alto it's ada Africana powder soil and a base of ada power sand.

Can you link that mark Evans journal


----------



## Niton (11 Aug 2018)

Oh and after two electric shocks I've got the raspberry pi reef pi. Set up and can remotely operate all equipment! Only issue is that the timer function seems to be broken in the latest release!


----------



## Niton (11 Aug 2018)

I'll post pictures of the reef pi setup when I tidy it up a bit. Looks like a mad inventor when wild with wires and connectors!


----------



## alto (11 Aug 2018)

It’s the one with my favourite title

*”quemador lenta” *


----------



## Niton (14 Aug 2018)

Latest update... 

Algae certainly seems to be under control. I've moved to 50 percent water changes on alternate days.

Dosing macro and micro frets together at 5ml (10ml in total). 

Now I'm feeling a bit better about the algae but plant growth and considerable melt is a concern. 

Here are a few pictures. 

Generally it seems like the monte carlo is turning into skeletal remains. However there does seem to be areas of new growth. 


 
Helenthium tenellum seems to be doing 'ok' 


 

Ludwigia palustris was doing alright but I'm starting to see some melt and leaves tearing 


 

Rotlala green doing OK but seems to be firing shoots out - is that normal? 


 

Tissue culture bucephalandra has pretty much failed and is all limp



 

Crypts wendtii green and usteriana are showing signs of melting and holes 


 

 

I believe this plant is a 
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/plantbase/hydrocotyle-leucocephala.213/ but I'm not sure if it should be planted or not. 



 

 

So all in all a mix of some positive signs of growth but overwhelming signs of problems. I'd appreciate it if anyone could suggest if there is something I'm missing? Apart from co2!


----------



## Siege (14 Aug 2018)

Cool.

Why the macro and micro at the same time? Don’t they interact with each other?


----------



## Niton (14 Aug 2018)

@Siege just going off what @alto was suggesting but I think I've misread his post now you question it. Maybe that explains the problems. Water change tomorrow and I'll go back to alternate days Dosing micro and macro.


----------



## Siege (14 Aug 2018)

I think that’ll be much better. Stop them reacting.

Will be interesting to see if you notice a difference in a couple of weeks of splitting them up.


----------



## alto (14 Aug 2018)

alto said:


> Fertilization - I use Tropica so dose both “micro” & “macro” at the same time, daily





Siege said:


> Why the macro and micro at the same time? Don’t they interact with each other?



Not necessarily 
Consider Evolution Aqua (& similar) AIO fertilizer, how cloudy does it look? any precipitation upon addition to tank?

While I agree that in rare instances, micro & macro fertilizers may result in a precipitation event, this should not be an issue with proper (suitable) formulations


----------



## Niton (14 Aug 2018)

@alto and @Siege I've not noticed any interaction between the two.


----------



## alto (14 Aug 2018)

If you prefer to do separate day additions for macro & micro fertilizers, do so 

If I’m fertilizing daily, then I prefer to add both micro (my tap water is extremely soft) & macro (I prefer ADA concept of limited water column dosing)


----------



## Siege (14 Aug 2018)

Yes Don’t the proprietary manufacturers add something to stop them reacting? Hence all in in one bottle (or maybe 3 with some makers!)

I assumed Niton was making his own. Maybe incorrect???


----------



## alto (14 Aug 2018)

Nothing is added to prevent reaction
- rather it’s just selection of suitable accessory salts/formulations/complexes 

I’m losing my terminology


----------



## Niton (14 Aug 2018)

alto said:


> If you prefer to do separate day additions for macro & micro fertilizers, do so
> 
> If I’m fertilizing daily, then I prefer to add both micro (my tap water is extremely soft) & macro (I prefer ADA concept of limited water column dosing)



I reduced dosing to 2.5ml of each and have gone up to 5ml today. Will stick with 5ml for a few days and go up 7.5.

The instructions recommend 10ml for a 50l tank but I've read this is for high tech tanks. Will up the dose slowly to something towards recommended levels and see how it goes.


----------



## Siege (14 Aug 2018)

Sounds a good plan. If you’ve got your eye in and can spot issues you play with it to get the balance right for your tank.

Apologies if I confused things earlier!


----------



## Niton (14 Aug 2018)

@Siege no worries I'm on here to get the benefits of everyone's experience


----------



## Grant Binnie (19 Aug 2018)

Really interesting Journal. Interested to see how your tank develops. I am going to be using EI Dosing method for my tank when it is set up and no C02 also. I have had plants melt and look just like yours in the pictures so I will be watching this Journal closely for tips. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Niton (19 Aug 2018)

Not too much to update you all with. 
I did a big clean up and removed the worst of the affected leaves. Seem to be able to get away with alternative day water changes and going on to the alternate Dosing EI.

Automation wise I've got the raspberry pi now wired up and running reef pi. I've also got a temperature probe wired in so that is controlling the heating side of things.

A couple of pictures of the reef pi setup. 
The key enabler is a 4 switch relay that allows switching of mains powered devices from the otherwise 5v raspberry pi. All my equipment is attached to a relay and is accessible via the reef pi ui to be turned on or off.




 

 

The reef pi ui... Not the best but its certainly functional. 


 

A couple of photos of the tank in general still some signs of new growth. Albeit slow!


----------



## Niton (24 Aug 2018)

Still signs of new growth and I'm keeping on top of the algae (mostly) with 50% water changes every two days.  
Dosing EI with 3ml Macro and 3ml Micro daily.

To help keep on top of the algae I'm hoping to get a couple of Amano shrimp over the weekend (as long as the bits arrive for me to make a drip acclimator!).

I'm considering trying some DIY CO2 to see if it will speed up the current slow growth... have posted in the CO2 forum but would welcome any advice here too https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-co2-60l-advice-appreciated.53845/


----------



## Niton (25 Aug 2018)

New inhabitants .. 5 amano shrimp. Hope they have a happy home! 



 

After a tidy and water change today...


----------



## Niton (28 Aug 2018)

Really deflated update. I've lost 3 of the 5 shrimp since Saturday afternoon.

1 never took to being introduced to the tank and was almost immediately lying on its side at the bottom of the tank. The remaining 4 then looked to be happy and active exploring the tank and feeding.
Lost the next one over night on Saturday so not sure if it was exhibiting any signs of distress and lost another through the night last night.

Generally the shrimp have seemed happy and moving freely around the tank.

Anyone have any ideas on what might have caused the losses? I've not done any water changes since introducing the shrimp and have dosed EI frets on alternate days.

As I say really disappointing...


----------



## Niton (28 Aug 2018)

Just checked water and I have TDS 164 and pH of 7.4 water temperature around 24.5 degrees Celsius.

I know the water the shrimp came in had TDS of 400. I drip acclimated until TDS was down to 250 (I realise this was pretty much the first mistake) but it had been 2 hours.


----------



## Niton (4 Sep 2018)

This weeks update....

Lost no more of the original batch of Amanos. Decided not to change water for the majority of the week and does EI as per normal use.  The remaining 2 shrimp have been fince since (crosses-fingers) and have been supplemented by the addition of another 2 Amano shrimp and 6 Cherry Shrimp.  I drip acclimated them for a lot longer and checked water parameters were pretty much equal before releasing them.  So far all but one of the Cherry Shrimp have survived the transition and both new Amano shrimp are fine.

Hoping that sticking to the regime of 50% water change once a week and EI dosing as per recommended levels will be successful from this point forward.  Going to run the tank like that for a couple of weeks before adding any fish.

A couple of latest photos:



 
RCS and Amano



 
One of the original Amano



Front of tank



 
Rear of tank



 
Cherry Shrimp closeup



 
Amano Shrimp closeup


----------



## Niton (5 Jan 2019)

What a difference a few months makes. 

Condensed update... 

Replaced the filter that came with the tank for a fluval u3.

Injecting co2 (diy citric acid) at roughly 1 bubble every 3 seconds (on 24/7).

Added chihiros doctor 3 in 1.

Running reef pi (https://reef-pi.github.io) to control light and co2 periods (via solenoid). 

I've got a pair of otocinclus and 10 rcs, 2 amano shrimp and about 20 blue leopard ramshorn snails. Will be adding more fish in the coming weeks. 

Here are some photos from today after a water change.


----------



## Niton (11 Mar 2019)

After struggling with staghorn algae and some citric acid diy co2 I have switched to a Twinstar 600e LED light. Having that on 30% power for a photo period of 6 hours really seems to have allowed the tank to balance and I'm seeing next to no staghorn algae. Still have a tiny bit of BBA on one crypt but otherwise I'm really pleased with things.

I added 8 neon tetra and 4 guppies (1 male and 3 female). Yesterday I spotted a pair of guppy fry. 

It's probably not too impressive to a lot of members but I'm really pleased with how far the tank has come and how much I have been able to learn around plant and livestock care. 

Don't have any major plans for quite some time for this tank. I'll pop in here every now and again with some new pictures.

Here are a few recent photos..


----------



## Filip Krupa (13 Mar 2019)

Well done so far!

Dont let the setbacks bother you. We all have them!

Fil


----------



## alto (14 Mar 2019)

I somehow missed the january update and went back to the beginning ... pretty fantastic journey 
Well done you!


----------



## Niton (18 Dec 2019)

Wow... Time flies when you've got kids! 
Not much of an update but thought I'd put some more recent pictures up. 

I've been running the tank without co2 for about the last 6 months. 

Crypts have flourished and I've had some of my bucephalandra flower which I took as a small victory! 

It's been a great experience to maintain this tank and in the new year I'm hoping to start a new 30cm cube aquarium (shamelessly taking CineScapers 'lost world' as inspiration).


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Dec 2019)

Looking good, I like the coarser textured jungle style look you've achieved


----------



## Niton (19 Dec 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> Looking good, I like the coarser textured jungle style look you've achieved



I could claim I was aiming for that! Thanks


----------



## Deano3 (19 Dec 2019)

Seen this in person other day and nick kindly give me some cherry shrimp and i must say its a great low tech setup that looks stunning  i will be watching your next scape closely.

Great to meet you again and thanks again scape looking excellent.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------

